# 10,000 posts



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wanted to save my posts until I could make a big post, but I guess it's just another small step in a journey. This is my 10,000th post on the SAS board. I'm kinda shocked myself :afr

What have I learned? 
....millenniumman75 thought ticker tape....
Hmmm.....people all over the world suffer from SA. People with SA are cool people. Cool people rock. Rock on. :lol

I think part of my recovery from SA has been in helping others. Yes, I know some of you have gotten sick of my posts, but I don't care (victory over SA!). I think it is great that so many of us have posted what troubles us on here - that's a sign of opening up, and healing. 

Helping others helps me in return - the Golden Rule! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Happiness is just a smile away .

You can make it through anything if you put your mind to it - I survived humiliation in the workplace!

People with true mental illnesses need love, understanding, and compassion.

Well, there's probably more but this post has gotten long.
Anyway, thank you to everybody for making SAS a great place to hang out! 
:con Now, for post #10,001!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats! :boogie


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

:nw


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn impressive! :clap


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

You rock millenniumman75, you always have alot of positive things to say about everyone, truly an ispiration to the SAS community :nw


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to go with your 10 000 posts!  

You always have a lot of great feedback and positive comments to give to people...keep it up! :banana :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wowie!! Congrats  :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations, millenniumman75! :yay

You are a very cool guy and a shining star on SAS to many of us! 8)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Catching up to Becky!


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

Always a kind and inspirational word for those you reply to. 
Your encouragement has helped me in ways you can't imagine. :thanks 
10,000 and counting - keep it up MM :nw


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow, that's cool...nice to read. 

I enjoy your posts  keep 'em coming. 

BabyG


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:yay _Congrats millenniumman75!!_ :nw


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

congrats


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm, what should i post. .. what have i learnt from you so far...Oh yes! I remember! ----> :boogie :boogie :boogie ! 

:lol


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That's fantastic, millenniumman75! :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow!! Yr gunna catch up to Becky at this pace :lol I don't think anyone could get tired of yr posts.. always have the nicest things to say


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't imagine this board without ya...and now I know why! :lol 

Boogie on! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats! I like reading your posts ! :yay


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I also love your posts, millenniumman!

You have such nice things to say, and such good advice! 

Keep it up, and don't ever leave sas! :banana :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow! That's a lot of posts! I have noticed your posts a lot (you have even given me advice a couple of times) and you are definitely an asset to the board. Kudos :banana


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

You definitely make an impact on this board millenium man! You're very encouraging and supportive!! Keep on postin'!


----------

